# Plasma TV Mount problem - one of the 4 screws cannot hit a stud.....



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Open up the wall, cut some 2x6's to put between the studs, screw two of the 2x6's together and install between the studs using screws. Replace the drywall, apply tape and taping compound, sand and paint, bolt up the mount to the studs and 2x6's and hang the TV.

I've tested this method with all 280 lbs of my body weight and it's not going anywhere.

I have Pioneer PDP-5080HD hanging from this same setup without issue. I also had an older 50" LG Plasma hanging from it that weighed 130lbs by itself.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

What KHouse described would be the best way to secure your TV, but an easier, alternative method would be to mount a piece of 3/4" plywood to the studs with 3" screws/nails, and then mount the bracket to the ply. If you are tool limited, you can purchase pre-cut pieces of 3/4" ply from the home centers(2' x 4').


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

I forgot to mention another way that keeps you from having to open up more than one cavity between studs. We cut short pieces of 2x4's about 18". We then cut 4 pieces of 2x6's to the distance between the studs minus the thickness of the 2 2x4's combined. We then screw the 2x6's together so we have 2 groups of 2. Next, we take the 2 groups of 2x6's and screw the 2x4's to each end forming an H shape. We now have a lot of space to screw the 2x4's to the studs on each side, extra mounting area to move the mount higher or lower and it holds a whole lot of weight. Hopefully that makes sense. I don't have any photos.

Sometimes we use the plywood method wrangler mentioned above. We round the edges and paint it flat black.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

wasserkool said:


> Three of the 4 screws was able to hit the stud perfectly but the Bottom Left screw totally missed the stud. The mount is both level of properly positioned.


 
Use a toggle bolt, do you really think the tv is going to fall off the wall with 3 lags in it? Or just redrill the bracket on a stud if you really feel the need for 4 lags in it.


----------

